# Clermont-Ferrand : miniAES "Festival du court métrage" (du 26/01 au 3/02)



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Suivant l'exemple de ce fil de l'an dernier, et après une petite recherche infructueuse dans le forum Rendez-vous, je reprends à mon compte l'idée d'une mini AES à Clermont-Ferrand lors du festival internationnal du court métrage, du 26 janvier au 3 février 2007.

L'idée serait donc de se rencontrer et de profiter du festival. Au programme, séances de court-métrage (nationale, internationale, labo ou thématique), manger, boire, ...

Je peut héberger quelques personnes sur Riom (10 minutes en TER de Clermont), jusqu'à 4 sans difficultés 

Plus d'infos ici





​


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2007)

Web'O in da place... :love:

On br&#251;le un nioub en public sur la place de Jaude, comme l'an dernier hin? Tradition oblige. :br


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Web'O in da place... :love:



C'est extra, tu es quelqu'un sur qui on peut compter   



WebOliver a dit:


> On brûle un nioub en public sur la place de Jaude, comme l'an dernier hin? Tradition oblige. :br



Non, cette année comme la place de Jaude est toute neuve, ils ont installé une grande roue, on va pouvoir lui faire subir le supplice de la roue  En plus, les éclairages de la place de Jaude sont très... spéciaux   un subtil mélange d'ombres et de contrastes, qui donne tout de suite envie de s'adonner à des supplices sado-maso, bien caché par cette étonnante intimité d'une place publique mal éclairée.

Un petit lien vers une vidéo YouTube pour mieux se rendre compte


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2007)

Moi je ne sais pas, faut voir... Enfin, j'aimerais bien...  



pim a dit:


> Non, cette année comme la place de Jaude est toute neuve, ils ont installé une grande roue, on va pouvoir lui faire subir le supplice de la roue




On peut en faire passer un sous le Tram' ??


----------



## N°6 (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non, cette ann&#233;e comme la place de Jaude est toute neuve, ils ont install&#233; une grande roue, on va pouvoir lui faire subir le supplice de la roue



Oui, mais non ! Elle est d&#233;mont&#233;e...  

Par contre les jets d'eau fonctionnent


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> ()Par contre les jets d'eau fonctionnent




trop bien apparemment  D


Moi je devrais y être, oui...

J'ai un billet à acheter


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> trop bien apparemment  D
> 
> 
> Moi je devrais y être, oui...
> ...




Cooool! :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2007)

Why not... :hein:

Mais va falloir choisir entre Angoulème et le salon de la BD 
et Clermond et le festival du court


----------



## iteeth (15 Janvier 2007)

Jsrai là!


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je veux pas casser l'AES mais il n'y a plus de grande roue, les jets d'eau sont coupés et le tram n'écrasse pas normalement il s'arrête !

Mais bon il y a plein de choses à faire comme:

- tester à quel distance le tram peut encore s'arreter si on est sur la voie ! (sans qu'il nous touche bien sur)
- boire et reboire
- visiter clermont en tram........
.......et aller au cours métrage 

Bon je vais voir si je peux passer un moment loin de mon macbook pour venir vous voir !
De plus je dois quelques bières à jf       (et oui je ne les oublie pas) !


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> De plus je dois quelques bières à jf       (et oui je ne les oublie pas) !



Si on considère que le festival ne dure que 10 jours, il faut planifier sur plusieurs années


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Si on considère que le festival ne dure que 10 jours, il faut planifier sur plusieurs années



Tout dépend de ta descente.........de toute façon elles sont pour toi donc je ne dois pas te suivre mais te regarder boire à mes frais


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Si on considère que le festival ne dure que 10 jours, il faut planifier sur plusieurs années



Si tu veux je peux t'aider hein!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Si tu veux je peux t'aider hein!



Sortez les serpillières


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Sortez les serpillières




 :afraid: :afraid: Je ne vois pas!   




Dommage cette année pas de verveine maison, 
mon plant n'a RIEN donné le bougre  
même pas une p'tite branchette pffff....

:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> même pas une p'tite branchette pffff....
> 
> :rose:



Erreur.

J'ai cru lire autre-chose...  

Cette année, Amandine tombe le haut... si si​


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Erreur.
> 
> J'ai cru lire autre-chose...
> 
> Cette année, Amandine tombe le haut... si si​




Non mais dit donc toi!  :rateau: 
ça va pas non!!!!  

 

ça vaut aussi pour ce que tu as écris en blanc!


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

Alors ton prénom c'est amandine !
et bien peut être que je vais me rendre plus disponible pour cette AES !

Merci pour l'info Web'O


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Alors ton prénom c'est amandine !
> et bien peut être que je vais me rendre plus disponible pour cette AES !
> 
> Merci pour l'info Web'O



Non toi tu fais la queue au bar et tu rapportes les bières.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Non toi tu fais la queue au bar et tu rapportes les bières.



Pffffffffff même pas sympa !


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Alors ton prénom c'est amandine !
> et bien peut être que je vais me rendre plus disponible pour cette AES !
> 
> Merci pour l'info Web'O




Non mais c'est quoi ces histoires..il y a des infos sur moi qui circulent :mouais: 
:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Non toi tu fais la queue au bar et tu rapportes les bières.



Y a du nioub à dresser par là... Ça va chier à Clermont.


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a du nioub &#224; dresser par l&#224;... &#199;a va chier &#224; Clermont.




Yes! :love: 

J'pr&#233;pare le fouet?


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Yes! :love:
> 
> J'prépare le fouet?



faudrait pt'etre le chauffer un peu avant ... tu fais quoi mercredi soir


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> faudrait pt'etre le chauffer un peu avant ... tu fais quoi mercredi soir



  Rien pourquoi? ...  

Tu finis à quelle heure déjà? :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

Arretez ou je vous envoie ma copine et elle va vous montrer de quel bois elle se chauffe !!!!

Et moi j'attaque à coup d'acide gamma hydrobutyrique alors faites gaffe à vous si je vais chercher les bières !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend de ta descente.........de toute façon elles sont pour toi donc je ne dois pas te suivre mais te regarder boire à mes frais



Tiens en parlant de ça ... Tu m'en dois pas une toi ..?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Yes! :love:
> 
> J'prépare le fouet?



Oublie pas les menottes surtout ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Sortez les serpillières



J'apporte les cartes ...


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2007)

Au niveau de l'organisation, je pense que vous avez remarqué que la programmation du festival s'étale sur 1 semaine entière, donc avec un WE à chaque extrémité (c'est fort ce que je dis là). Faut bien s'entendre sur qui vient quel WE !

Remarquez, je dis ça mais l'an dernier y'a bien quelques sympathiques forumeurs qui ont fait la semaine entière 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je veux pas casser l'AES mais il n'y a plus de grande roue,



Tant mieux, ça me donnait le tourni et c'était un peu trop ambiance Dysney Land à mon goût.



Pharmacos a dit:


> les jets d'eau sont coupés



Seulement celui qui se prenait pour le jet de Genève. Ça a fait 2 blessées graves en moins de 3 jours, donc maintenant il ne reste plus que des petits jets sympas pas méchants.



Pharmacos a dit:


> et le tram n'écrasse pas normalement il s'arrête !



On en reparle le jour où ils sortira de son unique rail.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Et moi j'attaque à coup d'acide gamma hydrobutyrique



Rien ne vaut l'acide fluorhydrique.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Seulement celui qui se prenait pour le jet de Genève. Ça a fait 2 blessées graves en moins de 3 jours, donc maintenant il ne reste plus que des petits jets sympas pas méchants.



Oui on en a entendu parler aux alentour de l'hopital........



pim a dit:


> On en reparle le jour où ils sortira de son unique rail.



Faudra que je sois là avec mon ixus pour immortaliser ce moment !



pim a dit:


> Rien ne vaut l'acide fluorhydrique.



Mon intention n'était pas de tuer seulement de ........


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tiens en parlant de ça ... Tu m'en dois pas une toi ..?



Faut que j'arrête d'offrir des bières !
Ils font un prix de groupes j'espère !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

Oh un p'tit cocktail de bi&#232;re &#224; la perdrix ou une guinness &#224; la 25e heure et &#231;a ira !


----------



## schumif (15 Janvier 2007)

SAlut &#224; tous,

Il se d&#233;roule o&#249; exactement ce fextival? Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je n'en n'ai pas entendu parler...
Si vous pouviez me donner quelques renseignements suppl&#233;mentaires, comme o&#249; &#231;a se d&#233;roule et ce que vous avez pr&#233;vu, &#231;a serait sympa de votre part.
Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

T'as toutes les infos en haut de page ... Juste besoin cliquer sur "plus d'infos ici" 

Et pour ce qui est pr&#233;vu on sait pas encore ... Enfin &#224; part se faire des s&#233;ances et manger et boire un coup !


----------



## schumif (15 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, je n'avais pas vu le lien pour les infos, je suis un peu fatigu&#233;.
Pour ce qui est de boire et manger un coup, &#231;a me tente bien...
Bye


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oh un p'tit cocktail de bière à la perdrix ou une guinness à la 25e heure et ça ira !




Pour que tu la renverses sur 2 superbes filles adorables hein! :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oublie pas les menottes surtout ...




menottes suisse!  De Villars exactement


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2007)

schumif a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent je n'en n'ai pas entendu parler...




C'est la 29ième édition tout de même!! 
 


Super l'année prochaine, avec la 30ième il vont p'être faire un truc en plus!  :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Janvier 2007)

schumif a dit:


> comme où ça se déroule et ce que vous avez prévu, ça serait sympa de votre part



I5 à 14h puis F9 à Gergo' ... 
ça donne un truc dans le genre :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> I5 &#224; 14h puis F9 &#224; Gergo' ...
> &#231;a donne un truc dans le genre :rateau:



Je dirais m&#234;me L 9 Cocteau 16h mon cher! 
Un p'tit _Labo_ pour bien commencer! :rateau: 


*Programmes*
..........................................................................................................................
Festival 2007
_* Enfants*_​
&#231;a a l'air sympa &#231;a:





Mais bon ce sont les s&#233;ances enfants...je suis pas sure qu'on est  acc&#232;s &#224; tous leurs films, non Jf?


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2007)

Si vous commencez d&#233;j&#224; &#224; pr&#233;voir le programme des s&#233;ances &#224; aller voir, on va rajouter des pages... 
A l'arrache, comme chaque ann&#233;e, c'est beaucoup plus dr&#244;le !

Les h&#233;bergeurs, ce serait bien que vous fassiez un petit topo sur vos possibilit&#233;s et les places qu'il vous reste...

PS : c'est con que &#231;a tombe le m&#234;me week-end qu'Angoul&#232;me (ou l'inverse)...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Si vous commencez déjà à prévoir le programme des séances à aller voir, on va rajouter des pages...
> A l'arrache, comme chaque année, c'est beaucoup plus drôle !



J'suis bien d'accord  
... c'était juste pour suggestion, juste montrer à ceux qui ne connaissent pas qq exemples de ce qui pourraient être sympa!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2007)

Non non non !!! Si on fait pas la I5 &#224; Cocteau &#224; 15h je viens pas moi!


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2007)

schumif a dit:


> Si vous pouviez me donner quelques renseignements supplémentaires



Je vais expliquer un peu l'organisation habituelle, ce que l'on a fait l'an dernier. 

1/ On regarde le programme sur internet ou sur le catalogue, pour ceux qui se sont procurés le catalogue ;

2/ On indique sur le site à quelles séances on va : code, jour, heure. Les salles de projection sont dispersées dans le centre de Clermont, il faut souvent faire des choix entre différentes projections, mais heureusement il y a des répétitions ;

3/ On se contacte aussi par téléphone pour les ajustements imprévus ou de dernière minute ;

4/ On essaye de se retrouver sur place ;

5/ Après les projections, on improvise : boire, manger...

J'ai oublié quelque chose ?


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Les hébergeurs, ce serait bien que vous fassiez un petit topo sur vos possibilités et les places qu'il vous reste...



Euh ben chez moi il reste environ 119 m2 de libre, à condition que je ne bouge pas du 1 m2 de ma chaise, de devant l'ordi.  Mais c'est à 10 minutes en TER de Clermont-Fd   Comme je bosse sur Clermont pour moi c'est facile de faire quelques séances "after work" 

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivit, la mini AES dure 2 WE avec 1 semaine au milieu. Ce qui laisse la possibilité d'aller à Angoulême aussi, pour ceux qui ont la bougeotte


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2007)

'tain vous faites 'iech &#224; faire tomber la neige chaque fois que je descends &#224; Clermont.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 'tain vous faites 'iech à faire tomber la neige chaque fois que je descends à Clermont.



 
  Ok on l'fra plus! :rateau: 

T'as chaussé les skis pour ta voiture c'est bon?! lol


----------



## pim (24 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 'tain vous faites 'iech à faire tomber la neige chaque fois que je descends à Clermont.



La solution consiste à venir nous voir l'été :love: 

En attendant, tu as bien une 4x4 il me semble ?   L'occasion rêvé de se refaire la montée de la "vallée de sans soucis", à 3 heures du matin, mais cette fois avec 10 cm de neige + patinage artistique sur le Gour de Tazenat à l'arrivée en haut   Beau programme, non ? 

_Post scriptum_ : constatez comme je suis prévenant envers ceux qui s'inquiétaient de l'absence totale de programme et d'organisation, c'est qu'il ne faut pas douter des réserves d'idées pour tuer le temps chez moi


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> a montée de la "vallée de sans soucis", à 3 heures du matin, mais cette fois avec 10 cm de neige + patinage artistique sur le Gour de Tazenat



Pas besoin d'aller si loin! Boulevard Jean Jaurès ça suffit pour faire du patinage en voiture!  :rateau:


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2007)

moi j'espère surtout que le teo(z) va pas rester coincé en rase campagne entre Paris et Clermont-F à cause d'un caténer cassé par le gel ou les chutes de neige, à l'aller ou au retour  Après, une fois en Centre ville, faire gaffe comment on pose les pieds, ça devrait aller  en tout cas en première partie de soirée  _(et sinon faut-il amener chapka et caleçon long ? :sifffle_


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> moi j'espère surtout que le teo(z) va pas rester coincé en rase campagne entre Paris et Clermont-F à cause d'un caténer cassé par le gel ou les chutes de neige, à l'aller ou au retour



Alors ça...c'est probable!!! :afraid: :sick: 
 

Croise les doigts


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> En attendant, tu as bien une 4x4 il me semble ?



'tain je vais me faire bien voir ici...   

En attendant, que ceux qui logent chez Pim soient pr&#233;venus: c'est comme &#231;a...  

Edit: tiens un stook.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 'tain je vais me faire bien voir ici...



Bah tant que t'as pas un playa qui te bloque en plein milieu de la route en te hurlant "et ouais c'est comme ça sale bourge" t'auras pas trop de problèmes !


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 'tain je vais me faire bien voir ici...
> 
> En attendant, que ceux qui logent chez Pim soient pr&#233;venus: c'est comme &#231;a...
> 
> Edit: tiens un stook.




Non ce n'est plus comme &#231;a! 
il est 100m plus loin "maintenant"! 



Stargazer a dit:


> Bah tant que t'as pas un playa qui te bloque en plein milieu de la route en te hurlant "et ouais c'est comme &#231;a sale bourge" t'auras pas trop de probl&#232;mes !


>_"o&#249; est ma flaaaasqueeee"_


----------



## prerima (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> En attendant, que ceux qui logent chez Pim soient prévenus: c'est comme ça...
> 
> Edit: tiens un stook.



Ca rappelle de bons souvenirs...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

Oui, les grenouilles crapauds tout &#231;a...


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> moi j'espère surtout que le teo(z) va pas rester coincé en rase campagne entre Paris et Clermont-F à cause d'un caténer cassé par le gel ou les chutes de neige, à l'aller ou au retour



Pour l'instant, les trains circulent bien sur l'axe Paris-Clermont, contrairement à l'axe Clermont-Brive qui était bloqué hier (mais là c'est la montagne, donc les hauteurs de neige sont bien plus importantes). Et on a encore pas mal de vieilles locos à gazole dans le coin, parfait pour passer partout.

En revanche le Tram   Laissez moi rire   Les inconvénients d'un bus avec les pneus qui patinent sur la neige, et ceux d'un tram avec les caténaires qui gèlent   En plus si la neige est trop épaisse, le déraillement menace  Ouf Clermont c'est tout petit, suffit de marcher à pied, pas besoin de bus ni de Tram ! Heureusement finalement que ce Tram ne sert à rien, parce que là justement il ne sert à rien ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a d&#233;g&#232;le bien &#231;a non?


----------



## prerima (25 Janvier 2007)

... mais on prévoit quoi pour demain soir ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

Ch&#233; pas? Mont&#233;e au Puy &#224; pied nu?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Janvier 2007)

je passerais peut-être vous faire un petit coucou demain...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ché pas? Montée au Puy à pied nu?



Me tente pas coquine !


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2007)

prerima a dit:


> ... mais on prévoit quoi pour demain soir ?



Et bien, la fameuse montée de la vallée des Prades à 3 heures du mat. J'ai vérifié aujourd'hui, la DDE ne s'est même pas donnée la peine de déneiger, y'a juste un petit panneau "route barré" au début, après c'est le bonheur de la neige vierge ! Chouette, non ?  L'essentiel, c'est d'être rentré samedi matin pour I7, salle Gergovia 

Sinon viendez tous manger des pâtes chez moi   En fouillant on trouvera bien de la sauce tomate même pas périmée :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

Y a &#231;a. &#231;a a l'air bien cool. Combin&#233; avec une visite &#224; Vulcania, moi je dis oui. :d

En plus j'ai tjrs r&#234;v&#233; de jouer de l'accord&#233;on... :/


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2007)

S&#233;rieusement, les billets pour la soir&#233;e d'ouverture de ce soir (20h ou 22h) sont en vente &#224; la Maison de la Culture (arr&#234;t du Tram du m&#234;me nom) depuis ce matin 10h. Ce sont les seuls billets que l'on ne peut pas acheter juste avant la s&#233;ance, donc avis &#224; ceux qui n'ont pas d'abonnement, il faut que vous alliez vous chercher un billet.

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je me t&#226;te pour aller &#224; cette s&#233;ance d'ouverture, car je me l&#232;ve t&#244;t demain matin... Boulot boulot...


----------



## Nighteagle (26 Janvier 2007)

L'année derniere je disai a chaque fois je viend je viend mais vous m'avez pas vu héhé. Cette fois vais pas rater l'occase lool.


----------



## Obiagon (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Y a t il quelque chose de prévu pour ce soir ? Un point de rendez-vous ? Une heure ?

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2007)

bonjour !


----------



## benjamin (26 Janvier 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> bonjour !


WebO, c'est pas dr&#244;le de faire croire que Finn est encore vivant.  
Le d&#233;tecteur de multi-pseudo a l&#226;ch&#233; le morceau.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> bonjour !



c&#233; ki ce nioub?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> WebO, c'est pas dr&#244;le de faire croire que Finn est encore vivant.
> Le d&#233;tecteur de multi-pseudo a l&#226;ch&#233; le morceau.



Salut patron :love:

Allez Ap&#233;ro Time


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> WebO, c'est pas drôle de faire croire que Finn est encore vivant.



Ça se vends un profil ? 100  pour le beau profil de Finn, avec pleins de messages au compteur, et une bonne réputation dans les forums.

Le Club MacGé devrait proposer des "Packs Newbie" : + 1000 messages au compteur pour avoir l'air plus malin sur les forums, pour 4,50  ; + 1 en point de réputation pour 8,75  ; - 1 en année d'ancienneté pour 6 ...

Quant aux floodeurs au chômage, ils devraient offrir leur service en "préparation de profil", livré en moins d'une semaine avec pleins de messages  Avec garantie zéro messages signalés comme "incorrect"  

Comment ça mon idée est bassement matérielle et pécuniaire ? :rateau: 

Bon sinon pour revenir au sujet c'était bien cette ouverture ? :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2007)

Vd profil, nb victoires, jms servi. Faire offre par mp. Sérieux s'abstenir.



PS : où qu'on mange-t-y ce soir ?


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> où qu'on mange-t-y ce soir ?



Je me nourris exclusivement de pâtes ou de pizzas. On peut aller au Bistro Vénitien rue des gras 04 73 31 27 37, ou alors à La Mama 04 73 92 01 72 (proche marché Saint Joseph, 5 min de chez Finn).

Voyez comme j'ai de bonnes idées, et comme je prends bien soin de penser à faire découvrir des plats régionaux à ceux qui ne sont pas de Clermont :rateau:

Bon Ok une tête de veau vinaigrette alors  

Sinon je vais débarquer d'ici une petite heure avec la C2 et de quoi boire :love:  On pourrais essayer de viser une séance parmis celles de ce soir :

I1 19h		 Vian
I9 	19h	 	Gergovia

I3 	20h15 	Cocteau
F12 	20h15 	Petit Vélo

I14 	21h	 	Hospital
F6 	21h	 	Gergovia
F10 	21h	 	Capitole

I6 	22h15 	ESC
I13 	22h15 	Paris
F3 	22h15 	Cocteau

Pour la séance de 19h, moi ça me fait un peu juste... Bon comme d'habitude on s'organise dans les 2 dernières minutes :love:  Juste le temps de courir à la salle  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2007)

Heureusement que pim est là pour l'organisation :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2007)

Viendez-tous chez Finn, ça ronronne...  

Première porte à gauche. 

Edit: j'ai mal au dos :/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2007)

iteeth a dit:


> Jsrai l&#224;!





O&#249; &#231;&#224; ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Viendez-tous chez Finn, &#231;a ronronne...
> 
> Premi&#232;re porte &#224; gauche.
> 
> Edit: j'ai mal au dos :/




rhooo t'as fait peur &#224; tout le monde du coup


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2007)

_ouais, moi, j'préférerais dormir en résidence universitaire avec mon amie des nuits solitaires tiens


 salut Romu, ça va mon ami ?  
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2007)

Bon si on nous cherche, on est pas là 

mais y a le téléphone


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2007)

_"Aujourd'hui"_ (samedi) nous n'avons rien fait, tout l'monde était crevé...  

Demain on commence par la F12 Cocteau 12h. :love: 
 ...puis 15h en pourparler. :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; http://fr.tilllate.com/ 

pi demain 18h s&#233;ance patates. 

'nui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4148071 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais, moi, j'préférerais dormir en résidence universitaire avec mon amie des nuits solitaires tiens_


_





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4148071 a dit:
			
		


			salut Romu, ça va mon ami ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

_

Bien ma caille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> pi demain 18h s&#233;ance patates.
> 
> 'nui



Ca tu en auras bouff&#233; des patates ce week end !!  




WebOliver a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; http://fr.tilllate.com/



P'tain ca devient pantouflard les aes  :rateau:


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 

J'&#233;merge doucement moi :rose:

Alors visiblement y'a l'hospital &#224; 15h et les patates &#224; 18h (les patates, c'est un film d'animation fait avec de patates, si j'ai bien tout compris).

Le temps que j'avale un efferalgan, et j'arrive


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous 

Suite du programme 

Demain, tr&#232;s certainement une s&#233;ance en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s-midi, &#224; d&#233;terminer. Viendez tous ceux qui peuvent 

Ceux qui sont (d&#233;j&#224 rentr&#233;s peuvent poster ici pour que l'on sache si le voyage retour s'est bien pass&#233;. Ceux qui ne sont toujours pas arriv&#233;s peuvent se pr&#233;parer pour la semaine ou le week-end prochain


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2007)

yep, rentr&#233; au Finnh&#244;tel****+ 

S&#233;ance I13 tr&#232;s sympa (Terreur au 3918 et Lapin). 

Bon, au lit.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ceux qui sont (d&#233;j&#224 rentr&#233;s peuvent poster ici pour que l'on sache si le voyage retour s'est bien pass&#233;.




SUD Rail aurait m&#234;me pas eu l'id&#233;e de nous coller une gr&#232;ve pour qu'on les garde un peu plus longtemps :rateau:   

Bon demain &#224; 10h piscine (t'emballe pas teo) ou Gergo suivant la motivation :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Janvier 2007)

Deux fourn&#233;es groupes sont pr&#233;vus:
- d'un c&#244;t&#233; D4 le Rio 14h (choisi par les filles)
-de l'autre L1 Vian 13h (choisi par les gar&#231;ons)   

Puis on se rejoint pour la S3 au Petit V&#233;lo 16h


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

Oué ben c'était ben cool .

Adoré l'anim' sur le vieux pépé à Hanoï, avec sa carpe en vadrouille :love:
Si quelqu'un peut m'em'péter les titres et les réal' de ce que j'ai vu, je lui promet un gros poutou dès que je la-le vois, avec barbe tout'douce promis  
Aussi ravi d'avoir croisé d'autres macgéen-nes que la bande à Bituelle lors de ces 2 jours et demi. Et merci à _nos hôtes_ pour l'accueil :love:

Et si vous passez par le _Seven_ et son serveur ou que vous croisez le barbu à casquette, vous gênez pas pour faire chauffer les APN, j'adore les jolies cartes postales :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Et si vous passez par le _Seven_ et son serveur ou que vous croisez le barbu à casquette, vous gênez pas pour faire chauffer les APN, j'adore les jolies cartes postales :love:





Fallait le dire plus tôt 

BOn, merci à WebO pour son accueil. Je reviendrais l'année prochaine 

Allez à dans 1 an


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Fallait le dire plus tôt
> 
> BOn, merci à WebO pour son accueil. Je reviendrais l'année prochaine
> 
> Allez à dans 1 an



Reviendez quand vous voulez.  Faut juste faire gaffe, j'ai un tatoueur dans le salon, mais il est pas méchant...  




ange_63 a dit:


> Deux fournées groupes sont prévus:
> - d'un côté D4 le Rio 14h (choisi par les filles)
> -de l'autre L1 Vian 13h (choisi par les garçons)
> 
> Puis on se rejoint pour la S3 au Petit Vélo 16h



L1 13h ça me branche. :d


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Si quelqu'un peut m'em'p&#233;ter les titres et les r&#233;al' de ce que j'ai vu, je lui promet un gros poutou d&#232;s que je la-le vois, avec barbe tout'douce promis



F12 et I4 

Clermont-Ferrand Short Film Festival Podcast 



WebOliver a dit:


> L1 13h &#231;a me branche. :d



Sans moi  ... ma religion me l'interdit .... 
Mais un verre &#224; 15h00 &#231;a je peux


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Clermont-Ferrand Short Film Festival Podcast



Ils se bloquent en plein milieu ...  chez vous aussi ?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Reviendez quand vous voulez.  Faut juste faire gaffe, j'ai un tatoueur dans le salon, mais il est pas m&#233;chant...   (&#8230




Tu parles de ce tatoueur l&#224; ?   :rateau:



​




_Merci Chandler_jf_


----------



## Stargazer (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il manie bien l'aiguille !   

















teo : j'oublie pas de t'envoyer les r&#232;f du film


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je suis arriv&#233; &#224; la maison y a une petite heure.  Non sans avoir perdu du temps pour sortir de Clermont (pourtant moi qui suis du coin(-coin)... )

Merci encore &#224; Romu et Marie.


----------



## ange_63 (29 Janvier 2007)

=> L5 13h Vian

Petite pause dans un caf&#233; de 17h &#224; 18h (voir jusqu'&#224; 19h + resto)   



> Pharmacos - Si j'ai pas de cours....je rigole je suis &#224; la fac ! (si je suis dans le coin)
> Obiagon - Je pense pouvoir venir.
> iteeth - Peut &#234;tre le 2&#232;me w-e
> schumif - Why Not, je suis sur place et open &#224; toutes propositions...(sans sous entendus)...lol


Bon alors que faites vous?


----------



## Obiagon (30 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> => L5 13h Vian
> 
> Petite pause dans un caf&#233; de 17h &#224; 18h (voir jusqu'&#224; 19h + resto)
> 
> ...



Ok pour le caf&#233; &#224; 17h , rendez-vous o&#249; ?


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Janvier 2007)

Obiagon a dit:


> Ok pour le café à 17h , rendez-vous où ?



Ne faire que les pauses café, c'est un bon concept aussi :love: :love: 


Bon suis à la bourre, coupure générale de courant ce matin  


A ce soir les zamis


----------



## ginette107 (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon la tête dans le guidon cette année toujours pas vu de courts!!! 

par contre samedi je devrai avoir du temps donc je veux bien faire des séances et un resto si il y a du monde de partants why not ?  
et ti'punch samedi soir devrait pouvoir m'accompagner :love: 


et dada didouda tu n'es pas venu avec le court qui était prévu?


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Janvier 2007)

Back home ... :sleep: 

Entre deux séances la CNAF est là pour nous distraire 






Ginette107   ... bonne idée le resto de samedi soir


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2007)

Cette image me fait penser &#224; la s&#233;rie "Le prisonnier" :






N&#176;6 a aussi des probl&#232;mes avec une grosse boule m&#233;chante 

_Retour au sujet_

Aujourd'hui mercredi c'est le jour des enfants... et de leur prof   Alors si vous &#234;tes partant pour des courts, moi pas de probl&#232;me je suis de la partie


----------



## ange_63 (31 Janvier 2007)

Normalement on devait commencer &#224; 13h mais l&#224; on est tous au lit encore  Je crois qu'on va d&#233;caler notre programme :rateau: 
:rose: 



Edite:On ne risque pas d'&#234;tre pr&#232;s...On vient de finir le brunch et on joue &#224; la Wiiii 
  :love:


----------



## Taho! (31 Janvier 2007)

Je savais que &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas une bonne id&#233;e de l'emmener...


----------



## ange_63 (31 Janvier 2007)

F7 &#224; 17h Capitol Puis F6 20h15 Paris Et enfin I11 Cocteau 22h15. 
On s'est enfin d&#233;cid&#233;!!!!


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Je savais que ça n'était pas une bonne idée de l'emmener...



Qui ça ? La Wii ou Ange_63 ? 

Pas taper pas taper


----------



## N°6 (31 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Cette image me fait penser à la série "Le prisonnier" :
> 
> N°6 a aussi des problèmes avec une grosse boule méchante



 Ouais, saleté de vBull !


----------



## ange_63 (1 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Qui ça ? La Wii ou Ange_63 ?
> 
> Pas taper pas taper



:casse: :casse: 

:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te il faisait juste r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; l'&#233;change des sangles


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> F12 et I4
> 
> Clermont-Ferrand Short Film Festival Podcast



:sick: J'essaie d'en charger quelques-uns, mais les serveurs ne suivent pas du tout... :/

Bon sinon derniers jours.  Vous avez vu des courts sympas cette semaine?


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Février 2007)

ginette107 a dit:


> par contre samedi je devrai avoir du temps donc je veux bien faire des séances et un resto si il y a du monde de partants why not ?
> et ti'punch samedi soir devrait pouvoir m'accompagner :love:



un resto samedi soir ???


----------



## pim (3 Février 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; la clot&#251;re... C'&#233;tait bien cette semaine !


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Déjà la clotûre... C'était bien cette semaine !



Nan pas tout à fait la clôture ... encore une petite dernière à 19h00  avec ma bergère favorite


----------



## pim (3 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Nan pas tout à fait la clôture ... encore une petite dernière à 19h00  avec ma bergère favorite



Ah Ok bon une de ratée de plus pour moi :rateau:  C'est pas bien je ne suis pas très assidu, 5/20  



chandler_jf a dit:


> un resto samedi soir ???



C'est à l'eau ou pas du coup le resto ? Parce qu'il commence à faire faim là   (remarquez le gars organisé, avec un estomac à la place du cerveau  )


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2007)

Voil&#224;. Le Court c'est fini... En attendant l'ann&#233;e prochaine, voici de quoi s'en mettre suffisamment sous la pupille.


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voil&#224;. Le Court c'est fini... En attendant l'ann&#233;e prochaine, voici de quoi s'en mettre suffisamment sous la pupille.



Merci 
Au passage voici le palmar&#232;s 

A l'ann&#233;e prochaine pour la trenti&#232;me &#233;dition


----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

On reviendra


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> On reviendra



Hope so


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> On reviendra



Sûr, oui.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2007)

gné ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> gn&#233; ?



*****-moi&#169;.


----------



## pim (4 Février 2007)

Moi je reviendrais pas car je suis d&#233;j&#224; sur place :rateau:

Je sais c'est nul comme flood


----------



## Stargazer (4 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Merci
> Au passage voici le palmarès
> 
> A l'année prochaine pour la trentième édition



Tu sais que t'as loupé des perles en labo, tu le sais hein ?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu sais que t'as loup&#233; des perles en labo, tu le sais hein ?



Pour trouver des perles, je pr&#233;f&#232;re manger des hu&#238;tres moi  (Pascal )

Promis, l'ann&#233;e prochaine j'en fait au moins une L


----------



## Stargazer (4 Février 2007)

En plus cette ann&#233;e aucune ne faisait vomir !


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> En plus cette année aucune ne faisait vomir !



J'ai bien fait d'attendre


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> En plus cette année aucune ne faisait vomir !



Ouai mais certaines m'ont bien fait dormir! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2007)

Ah &#231;a le muet exp&#233;rimental &#231;a semble pas &#234;tre ta tasse de th&#233; !


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah &#231;a le muet exp&#233;rimental &#231;a semble pas &#234;tre ta tasse de th&#233; !



Oui 45 min de muet compl&#232;tement  :sick:  c'est soporifique...:sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> tasse de thé !



... avec une part de gâteau aux Patates Douces


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ... avec une part de gâteau aux Patates Douces



Gourmand va!  :love: :love: 

Maintenant tu as la recette!  
À toi de jouer


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Février 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Gourmand va!  :love: :love:



C'est certain, tu sais aiguiser mon app&#233;tit 

 :love:


----------



## teo (8 Février 2007)

je veux bien la recette aussi d'ailleurs 


C'est de la bonne :love:


----------



## ange_63 (8 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> je veux bien la recette aussi d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> C'est de la bonne :love:



Sur mon blog mon cher:love: ...sur mon blog  
 

Ouai d'la superbonne


----------

